# 2006 Ksyrium Elite vs. 2011 Fulcrum Racing 6 (Specialized OEM)



## MattG42C (Aug 13, 2010)

I have been going back and forth on this question for a couple months now. In January, I am going to order the 2011 Specialized Roubaix Comp w/ Rival. It comes stock with Fulcrum Racing 6 wheels. They do not appear on the Fulcrum site, but from what I have gleaned from Google, they are made exclusively for Specialized and are essentially Fulcrum 7 rims with Fulcrum 5 hubs.

Here is a link to the new bike:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52873&scid=1001&scname=Road

My current bike is an 2005 Roubaix Elite, and I replaced the original wheels after a year with 2006 Ksyrium Elites. These have about 4000 miles on them now (probably peanuts compared to most on here, and probably a non-issue as far as longevity is concerned.)

So here's the question -- when I get the new bike, should I keep the Fulcrum's, or swap wheels before selling my old bike? I don't have any weight numbers on the Fulcrums, but I assume the Mavic's are going to be lighter, but I don't know for sure. Maybe the question should be rephrased as, how fast does road wheel technology move?

Thanks for any insights.
-Matt.


----------



## anthonylokrn (Oct 7, 2010)

I have the Roubaix Comp Rival with the Fulcrum 6. No weight since I don't have a gram scale. In regards to the hubs on the Fulcrum Racing 6, they are very quiet, nothing like the 5 or 7.


----------



## MattG42C (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info - I have seen a couple people post videos of the 5 & 7 hub noise on YouTube, good to know that's a non-issue here. I'm still undecided about what to do, but for me, I assume the wheel is not going to make a huge difference.


----------



## anthonylokrn (Oct 7, 2010)

MattG42C said:


> Thanks for the info - I have seen a couple people post videos of the 5 & 7 hub noise on YouTube, good to know that's a non-issue here. I'm still undecided about what to do, but for me, I assume the wheel is not going to make a huge difference.


Actually, since I've put about 30 miles on the bike now, the hub noise is starting to be more prominent now; still not as loud as the youtube videos of the 5s and 7s though.


----------



## RShea (Sep 11, 2007)

Fulcrum answered a question about the noise I sent to them and asked if there was any grease recommendations they had. They replied that the Campy LB-100 grease can be used.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Personally I'd hang onto the K Elites. Best version of the Ksyrium series IMO. They are reasonably light, durable, & have stainless steel spokes instead of the crappy aluminum ones on the more expensive SL model

The Fulcrum racing 3 would be a better comparison to the K elite. The 5 & 7 versions are heavier & make up the bottom end of their "racing" series.


----------



## MattG42C (Aug 13, 2010)

A '11 Roubaix Comp (105) finally showed up at my LBS this weekend (a 61 - huge bike) -- I will definitely be sticking with the Ksyriums after looking at the Fulcrum 6's in person. I only hope the yellow accent color on the rims looks okay with the largely black & white bike.


----------



## RShea (Sep 11, 2007)

MattG42C said:


> A '11 Roubaix Comp (105) finally showed up at my LBS this weekend (a 61 - huge bike) -- I will definitely be sticking with the Ksyriums after looking at the Fulcrum 6's in person. I only hope the yellow accent color on the rims looks okay with the largely black & white bike.


Add some yellow bar tape or something if you want, white and black go with most anything...


----------

